# Can't wait to fire this up!



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We started this project, then found out 3 months into it that there was only 40psi static at the street... BOOSTER PUMP TIME!!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks sweet! Bench test and let 'er rip!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

whoo boy, vids would be scha-weet!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

40 psi STATIC....WTF...I can pee harder than that. I'd be mad as hells bells if i had to buy and install that. Water bill better be cheap cheap. nice pump set-up! Solutions are always good to see!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> 40 psi STATIC....WTF...I can pee harder than that. I'd be mad as hells bells if i had to buy and install that. Water bill better be cheap cheap. nice pump set-up! Solutions are always good to see!


 Best stay away from Chicago then. Static pressure around there is 35 PSI.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Best stay away from Chicago then. Static pressure around there is 35 PSI.


 WOW! Thats nothing!!!!! We have atleast 65 psi static everywhere here. How do you get the shampoo outta ur hair? Most places have around 80 psi here. Alot of good info here on the zone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got 185 psi here and I worked at a place in the desert with 325 psi.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, with that kind of pressure who needs a sewer jetter! Just drill some holes in the end of a hose cap and you're good to go:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I've got 185 psi here and I worked at a place in the desert with 325 psi.
> 
> Mark


 I cant compete with that even after a case of beer....thats really high. What happens when the prv valve goes out? I'm sure it lets ya know quick on the 325 psi line. I bet a fluidmaster would explode:laughing:


----------



## FSPH (Jun 28, 2009)

nice set - up


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

FSPH said:


> nice set - up


 Hi there FSPH, How about heading up to the Introduction forum and give us an intro. Tell us how long you been plumbing, and where you plumb, and what ever else comes to mind.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

FSPH said:


> nice set - up



Give us an intro, your profile says mechanic but yet you post plumbing pictures.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I cant compete with that even after a case of beer....thats really high. What happens when the prv valve goes out? I'm sure it lets ya know quick on the 325 psi line. I bet a fluidmaster would explode:laughing:


I have PRVs on my house side and another one just before the RP to my sprinklers but I left high pressure to my front hose bibb which is a lot of fun.

On the house with 325 psi, I was representing an Insurance Company because a guy at a bird farm said his pipes kept blowing apart. He claimed every time a large road construction company filled their trucks at the fire hydrant down the road they caused a water hammer which blew apart all of his PVC. What was worst was he had a letter from the VP of a major PVC manufacture to back him up. The VP wrote the letter because the guy had been a 20-year employee of the PVC company. 

I knew there was no way you could get a water hammer out of a fire hydrant because it was too slow acting. I took my 160 psi gauge out to test the pressure and it pegged. I thought the gauge was bad so I used a second with the same results. I then used a 600 psi gauge and found 325 psi. I called LA County Water District and they explained the property was in a rural area and they were allowed to tie into the "high pressure" distribution line as no residential service was available.

The piping never had any thrust blocks poured, the only PRV was the one to the house, the entire aviary was above ground PVC strapped below the roof and all of it was DIY work. T figured the RP out front dropped the pressure 10 psi at the most so all of the irrigation and aviary stuff was at 315 psi. The owner was asking for the insurance company to replace all 5 acres of irrigation, all the piping inside of his 5,000 sq ft aviary and to repipe his house. I wrote a report which laid out the real cause of his damages and the Insurance Company denied his claim. After that he wrote a ton of letters trying to disqualify me and got the PVC company involved. It didn't take the PVC company too long to back their way out of the fight.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell, Ithought this was a thread about the upcoming holiday. RSP is ready.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What you got there RSP about $500 worth?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My buddy and I pooled are money together, we spent $750.00. I paid 300, and he had the other 450, then we got all kinds of free stuff, and everything was by one get one free. seems every year that stuff goes up. Doesnt look like 350.00 to me, but thats what it is. The big boxes were 129.00, by one, get one free. 500 gram reloadables.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My buddy and I pooled are money together, we spent $750.00. I paid 300, and he had the other 450, then we got all kinds of free stuff, and everything was by one get one free. seems every year that stuff goes up. Doesnt look like 350.00 to me, but thats what it is. The big boxes were 129.00, by one, get one free. 500 gram reloadables.


 Can i come over? Looks like fun to me!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you have plenty of land and are willing to do some paperwork, you can make your own stuff for abot 1/5 the cost.

I've done it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Can i come over? Looks like fun to me!!!!


I miss M-80s oh the joy of blowing things up. Good times


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PCPlumber likes Tannerite.

http://www.tannerite.com/

Mark


----------

